# Regional Bird Day Favorites



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 22, 2017)

_ This year besides the bird I figured to make some of my Granny's side dishes.This is how she used to rock T-Day.
Catfish Stew, collard greens, cheese grits, and cornbread. Sweet potato pie, and a peanut butter pie for later.
How 'bout the rest of you people, any must have local favorites? Trot them out and maybe I'll have something new for Christmas dinner.  
Thanks for sharing
P.S. I'll post some pictures when I set the table.
**G**
_


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 22, 2017)

Ever had poke greens? Tastes like asparagus and burned plastic. mmm. ugg. 
Mark S.


----------



## kvt (Nov 22, 2017)

Corn Bread Stuffing,     Pecan pie warmed and ice cream on top a while later.


----------



## savarin (Nov 22, 2017)

Apple and raspberry crumble with heaps of custard.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 22, 2017)

Cranberry relish.  Candied yams.  And don't forget the pumpkin pie with whipped cream on top.


----------



## Asm109 (Nov 22, 2017)

Cranberry relish, cornbread stuffing with sausage, Bird cooked on the Weber kettle.  Pumpkin cheesecake.
We host a gathering for our friends who don't have extended families to go to.  So its kinda a potluck for side dishes.
It gets eclectic this year we have Gyoza appetizers.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 23, 2017)

_ Catfish Stew.


Start here.


Make the base.


Add the fish and simmer.
**G**_


----------



## ELHEAD (Nov 23, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Ever had poke greens? Tastes like asparagus and burned plastic. mmm. ug


Sounds like it was cooked in the microwave on a styrofoam plate.
Dave


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## kd4gij (Nov 23, 2017)

Don't know why it posted double


----------

